# Bass Clubs?



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I wanted to inquire about a bass club in NE Ohio again. I planned on joining one last year but had so much going on I could hardly get out. I fish Mosquito a lot and am also close to milton, berlin, and WB. I am looking for one that does both boaters and non boaters. I just sold my boat a few months ago and plan on having another very soon but just incase. I would like to get registered and all that fairly soon so I can get familiar with everything.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## rocco812 (May 9, 2011)

Hey Jason check out broken rod bass club on face book or you could give me a call or text 330-844-8850 for mor information 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I got lot bass tackle and just got to thinking to use it as what will I do with this stuff. If any in here care go get hold me. Out 10 tackle boxes I got half is bass and rest walleye stuff. Can any one tell me this. I was told Ray Scott died and so did his tounneys. I have not seen much on them last few years. Que me on this as like know.


----------



## champ221 (Feb 28, 2007)

Jason, I could recommend Mohawk valley bass club. Based in youngstown, the club was founded in 1975 and has carried a healthy membership with strong participation. we fish all the local lakes. if you would like more information give me a call or txt @ 330 501 1190 (Jason Abbott)


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Hey thanks guys! I'll give ya a call probably tomorrow!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Eriesteamer said:


> I got lot bass tackle and just got to thinking to use it as what will I do with this stuff. If any in here care go get hold me. Out 10 tackle boxes I got half is bass and rest walleye stuff. Can any one tell me this. I was told Ray Scott died and so did his tounneys. I have not seen much on them last few years. Que me on this as like know.


Ray scott is alive and well. He sold B.A.S.S. about 20 years ago, and has since been bought and sold several times. It is now owned by Jerry McGinnis and 2 other people. The classic is now in February and the tour (elite series) is held through the spring/summer. Ray still makes appearances during the classic and is kinda paraded around like a zoo animal at times to boost publicity. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

champ221 said:


> Jason, I could recommend Mohawk valley bass club. Based in youngstown, the club was founded in 1975 and has carried a healthy membership with strong participation. we fish all the local lakes. if you would like more information give me a call or txt @ 330 501 1190 (Jason Abbott)



What he said..... Good guys right there, and Im not even a member.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

You would enjoy Mohawk for sure been a member for alout of years and they are all a bunch of good guys. Jason will answer all your questions

Mark


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Did this club get its name from the old Mohawk Lake on the Walhoudang river? We hunted down there today and that is a stange feeling walking an empty lake bottom. I see the dam was over 100' tall from the river bottom. Will be researching the lakes history later just to satisfy my curiousity.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

hopin to cash said:


> Did this club get its name from the old Mohawk Lake on the Walhoudang river? We hunted down there today and that is a stange feeling walking an empty lake bottom. I see the dam was over 100' tall from the river bottom. Will be researching the lakes history later just to satisfy my curiousity.


Never really was a lake. It's a dry dam and only holds water in the case of a flood.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

For a complete listing of Ohio bass clubs, check out: http://www.ohiobassblog.com/ohio-bass-clubs/


----------

